# Anyone own a $1 timeshare that will trade into the Four Seasons?



## Steve (Sep 9, 2010)

With all the super low cost timeshare prices these days, I am wondering if any of these will trade for the Four Seasons.  Has anyone traded into Aviara or Scottsdale with one of these super cheap weeks?  From watching the sightings board, it seems that most Four Seasons sightings are made with Marriott, Starwood, or other high end properties.  There are a few with WorldMark.  Any with true bargain or $1 timeshares?

(If you don't want to post info here, feel free to PM or email me.)

Thanks for any insight!

Steve


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 9, 2010)

BRV is often $1.00 with MF's and is now Marriott quality, with the upgrades to the older units.  I got one of my SBP for $1.00, lockoff, because I reimbursed MF's for this year.  The deposits for this year don't lose trade value, as long as deposited by 12/31.


----------



## siesta (Sep 9, 2010)

I believe my SDO can trade into four seasons. And I got that for $160 plus free closing, so I basically got it for a $1 cause I count the 160 as closing


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 9, 2010)

siesta said:


> I believe my SDO can trade into four seasons. And I got that for $160 plus free closing, so I basically got it for a $1 cause I count the 160 as closing



Yes, SDO will definitely get FSA.  I know that for a fact, because I use an SDO to search sometimes.  That's quite a bargain on SDO.  I paid LOTS more than that.  I think I paid about $1,200 for a 2 bed EOY, one season.


----------



## dmbrand (Sep 9, 2010)

My red Wi Dells unit can "see" Aviara units during flexchange, if that counts.  It was a $1 ebay purchase.


----------



## jerseygirl (Sep 10, 2010)

SBP (Sheraton Broadway Plantation) and SVR (Sheraton Vistana Resort) can see both Four Seasons resorts (and can be picked up for $1 on ebay).


----------



## Rent_Share (Sep 10, 2010)

dmbrand said:


> My red Wi Dells unit can "see" Aviara units during flexchange, if that counts. It was a $1 ebay purchase.


 

In theory can't almost anything see everything in flexchange ?


----------



## jerseygirl (Sep 10, 2010)

Rent_Share said:


> In theory can't almost anything see everything in flexchange ?



No ... quality filters still apply.  A low-quality timeshare will not see a Four Seasons (or other high quality timeshare) even in flexchange, and vice versa.

Edited to add:   Flexchange will get you past trade power issues (e.g., crappy week), but you can't get around the quality side of things.


----------



## dmbrand (Sep 10, 2010)

Steve,
Another way to look at it might be to see which low-maintenance-fee units can see the Aviara units, regardless if they are $1 or not. Some $1 units have relatively high fees.

For instance, my Harbor Ridge, Maine unit can see all the Aviara units being posted recently(Jan-April 2011); and the mf fees are only $450.  I don't know if you can find one for $1, but in these times, you might find one reasonably priced.

Just another perspective....


----------



## steved2psi (Sep 10, 2010)

*My $10 Mystic Dunes did*

Just exchanged a l/o EOY week 41 for a march 13 Aviara studio.  I could have done a 1 or 2 bedroom, but the weeks were conflicting with other trips I had booked.  My Marriott Streamside and SMV showed a few more units that the l/o.  This is the first time I have seen a Four Seasons outside of the Flexchange window.


----------



## siesta (Sep 10, 2010)

dmbrand said:


> Steve,
> Another way to look at it might be to see which low-maintenance-fee units can see the Aviara units, regardless if they are $1 or not. Some $1 units have relatively high fees.
> 
> For instance, my Harbor Ridge, Maine unit can see all the Aviara units being posted recently(Jan-April 2011); and the mf fees are only $450.  I don't know if you can find one for $1, but in these times, you might find one reasonably priced.
> ...



Indeed, what's important is the lowest MF for a $1 contract.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 10, 2010)

jerseygirl said:


> No ... quality filters still apply.  A low-quality timeshare will not see a Four Seasons (or other high quality timeshare) even in flexchange, and vice versa.
> 
> Edited to add:   Flexchange will get you past trade power issues (e.g., crappy week), but you can't get around the quality side of things.



Very true.  Foxrun hasn't pulled FSA even in Flexchange for the last several years, but it will change next year, after the updates to the units.  That should bring up the quality rating.  It could take a year or two to get things back to they once were with II.  

But Foxrun is still a good trader and still sees the Westins both outside and inside of Flexchange.  I consider those to be top resorts, too, so I don't know what that would be.  I think FSA is the only resort I cannot see with Foxrun.


----------



## krmlaw (Sep 10, 2010)

do FSA trade with II or RCI?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 10, 2010)

krmlaw said:


> do FSA trade with II or RCI?



Only II.  Thank heavens!  :rofl: RCI would rent every deposited week for profit.


----------



## jerseygirl (Sep 10, 2010)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Very true.  Foxrun hasn't pulled FSA even in Flexchange for the last several years, but it will change next year, after the updates to the units.  That should bring up the quality rating.  It could take a year or two to get things back to they once were with II.
> 
> But Foxrun is still a good trader and still sees the Westins both outside and inside of Flexchange.  I consider those to be top resorts, too, so I don't know what that would be.  I think FSA is the only resort I cannot see with Foxrun.



I have a theory (from years of watching/trading) that there are only 3 or 4 quality tiers and that II lets you trade up one and down one.  FSA is in tier one.   Most of the Starwoods are in tier two (hence you can trade up to tier one and see FSA with them).  Foxrun is probably in tier three (i.e., you can trade up to Starwoods in tier two, but tier one resorts are off limit).  I find owning tier two resorts to be the most flexible .... but a tier 3 can come in handy for trading into Europe.  JMO obviously -- no proof to back it up!


----------



## b2bailey (Sep 10, 2010)

Outside of Flextime, I haven't been able to see FSA with my Marriott Newport Coast.


----------



## dmbrand (Sep 10, 2010)

b2bailey-That's interesting.  So you can't see the units that Cindy posted this morning?  I would expect a Marriott to have this capability.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 10, 2010)

Maybe II has a regional block of some kind?  That seems very odd.


----------



## dmbrand (Sep 10, 2010)

jerseygirl - I tend to agree with you.  My WI Dells is probably a tier 3, like you describe.  It will see a broad spectrum; that is why I like to use it for sightings.  I think my Maine unit is the tier 2, but without any of the preferences; so maybe it is a 2.5.


----------



## jerseygirl (Sep 10, 2010)

dmbrand said:


> jerseygirl - I tend to agree with you.  My WI Dells is probably a tier 3, like you describe.  It will see a broad spectrum; that is why I like to use it for sightings.  I think my Maine unit is the tier 2, but without any of the preferences; so maybe it is a 2.5.



Yeah ... tier 3s do seem to see the greatest number of resorts.  I have a couple of holiday weeks at a no-name (no preference) beachfront resort in a popular area with very limited supply.  It "sees" way more resorts than my Starwoods, so I like to search with it.  Then, when I see an area with a lot of choices (e.g., Aruba), I use my "nicer" resorts to narrow the search down from a quality perspective.  Unless it's in Europe (where the quality is generally much lower than here in the US), if my Starwoods can't see a resort (tier 4s), I don't want to go there!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 10, 2010)

But last year SBP could see things that SDO couldn't, because it apparently is/ was(?) a tier 3 trader.  I would say the quality rating is considerably lower than SDO.  But I am not noticing it this year as much, and I don't know why. 

Blue Ridge Village is still my top trader for quality.  I cannot even see most Silver-rated resorts with that week.  It's okay by me.


----------



## eal (Sep 10, 2010)

I bought a 1-br summer week at Poste Montane in Beaver Creek CO for $1 on ebay a few years ago.  It trades consistently for a 1-br at FSA and yesterday I managed to grab a 2-br for February 2011 with it (I LOVE the postings on the Sightings board!)


----------



## jerseygirl (Sep 10, 2010)

rickandcindy23 said:


> But last year SBP could see things that SDO couldn't, because it apparently is/ was(?) a tier 3 trader.  I would say the quality rating is considerably lower than SDO.  But I am not noticing it this year as much, and I don't know why.
> 
> Blue Ridge Village is still my top trader for quality.  I cannot even see most Silver-rated resorts with that week.  It's okay by me.



I've always been able to see the Four Seasons with SBP so I don't think it's a tier 3 (traded into Troon with it in 2008).  Sometimes I have to really play around with various units to distinguish between trading power issues and quality filters ... and even then it's difficult because II is so quirky ... drives me nuts some days!


----------



## kasteer (Sep 13, 2010)

1bdrm Tropic Shores in Daytona Beach, week 10... ebay $1 a few months back (yes, you may probably know this as I've posted it a few times and it's the only thing I own at this time) has MF of $492.  I had visibility to 139,000 units, from 1 bdrm up to 4 bdrm.

I've been watching Massanutten units too.  Summit 4 bdrms are going for $2000 and up on ebay, with MF of just under $700. While other resorts in Massanutten are going for nothing, up to $1000 on ebay... MFs between $400 or so and up to around $600.

I was able to get a 2 bdrm upper level unit in Summit in August with my Daytona Week.  MUCH cheaper than buying in Massanutten/Summit resort.

I guess what I'm saying is there's some great deals for $1, with low MFs and great (to me) trading power.  

I will be paying my MF for 2012 early next spring and want to see if I can see anything in OBX (just curious).


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 13, 2010)

Does Summit exchange in II?


----------



## tashamen (Sep 13, 2010)

eal said:


> I bought a 1-br summer week at Poste Montane in Beaver Creek CO for $1 on ebay a few years ago.  It trades consistently for a 1-br at FSA and yesterday I managed to grab a 2-br for February 2011 with it (I LOVE the postings on the Sightings board!)



Yes, but aren't the MFs for that Poste Montane over $1,000 these days?


----------



## kasteer (Sep 14, 2010)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Does Summit exchange in II?



Everything in Massanutten is RCI.


----------



## tashamen (Sep 14, 2010)

kasteer said:


> Everything in Massanutten is RCI.



Mountainside Villas is also II.


----------



## kalua (Sep 14, 2010)

*Summit exchange*



rickandcindy23 said:


> Does Summit exchange in II?



the summit exchanges w/rci ,I can see 124,367 units w/ a 2 bdrm lower unit


----------



## kasteer (Sep 14, 2010)

tashamen said:


> Mountainside Villas is also II.



You know, I think you're right.  Forgot about that...


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 14, 2010)

Steve, what size are the beds in the studio side of FSA?


----------



## Steve (Sep 15, 2010)

Hi Cindy,

There is one king bed in the studio side.  There is also a sofa sleeper.  The studios are very nice, but they are basically elegant hotel rooms rather than condos.  The bathrooms are also extremely nice, but they do not have jacuzzi tubs...just an extra deep traditional tub and a separate shower.

Steve


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 15, 2010)

I was matched this morning to a 2 bedroom unit for the day after (2/26) our other week starts (2/25).  

We really needed the 25th, and we were excited to get a 1 bedroom after a call to II to cancel the match we received last week, but after looking at our confirmation from II last night, the confirmation clearly states it is a studio,  and I told the woman at II that I wanted the 1 bedroom.  

I made assumptions I shouldn't have made and didn't check the details of the confirmation.  When I say one bedroom, I don't mean studio.  

So I put in a new request with BRV for a unit with a full kitchen and got a match overnight for the 26th to a 2 bedroom. 

We do not need a 2 bedroom unit, and we wanted the 25th, so I am going to give that back this morning, as soon as II is in, for anyone who is wanting a 2 bedroom.  You might try entering an ongoing request for the week. 

So with the studio having a king bed, I think we will keep the match we have, and I will know not to trust the II guide to give me a one bedroom.


----------



## amyhwang (Nov 29, 2010)

I got a 2 bedroom at the Four Seasons Scottsdale with a deposit of our studio at Marriott Ko Olina - and it wasn't flexchange - I think it was about 3 months or more out.  The 2 bedroom was huge!  The studio part is way bigger than a normal hotel room - king bed and queen sofa sleeper, huge balcony - huge bathroom with separate tub and shower and double sink, toilet with door, way bigger than a "normal" studio like Disney's.  

It was a great deal for us - first week of June - great weather, nice time!  The food at the little place by the pool was great, so we ate lunch there almost every day!  It wasn't overpriced at all, at least for a resort.  My son had guacamole at least once a day!  One thing that was a rip off was the kids loved the smoothies - about $9 each with tip.  Oh well, the room was basically free, since we didn't need the studio at Ko Olina last year.

Maid service was a huge plus!  They kept the place spotless!  Did the dishes (which looked like they had never been used!).  And Wedgwood?!  We did a bit of basic cooking, not much.

Man, if you can get that with Sheraton Vistana, I may look into that.  We go to Orlando all the time!


----------

